# Newbe Here



## GLM78 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello everyone...Wanted to say high and you have a great forum here! I was also wondering if you all have heard of Shoot the day? Sounds like a fun photo asignment for anyone interested here's the link.
http://community.shoottheday.com/ Also..the camera strap sold here...do you have a hand strap that would fit a Canon EOS 20D and BG-E2N Battery Grip?


----------

